# Next celebrity GTR customer identified



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

looks like Ronaldo needs an easier ride

BBC NEWS | England | Manchester | 'Lucky' Ronaldo in Ferrari smash


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

funny how that coincidence seems to happen with those with more money than experience or sense or both together


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I wonder if the Rozzers will be checking his mobile phone records.......?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> I wonder if the Rozzers will be checking his mobile phone records.......?


having the money for a ferrari i would have thought he had a hands free fitted in that ????????? . some thing iffy with what happened any way were it was and the time and such


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> having the money for a ferrari i would have thought he had a hands free fitted in that ????????? . some thing iffy with what happened any way were it was and the time and such


Iffy? You're not kidding. Manages to drive into a wall, in a tunnel, on a slight bend, with no ther cars involved.

That takes some doing, even for a footballer!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

it will probably get brushed under the carpet for what ever the reason


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Kerry Katona now owns one. The brand is doomed!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Manchester Airport tunnels - 612hp Ferrari - Noise - Slight Bend - Lifted - Wall.

IMO


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Is it just me or was anybody else disappointed that he wasn't injured. :flame:


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Manchester Airport tunnels - 612hp Ferrari - Noise - Slight Bend - Lifted - Wall.
> 
> IMO


Either that or 

Manchester Airport tunnels - 612hp Ferrari - Noise - Slight Bend - Floored it - Wall.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Just you mate


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Lets hope he was insured


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

sin said:


> Is it just me or was anybody else disappointed that he wasn't injured. :flame:


I was!! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

sin said:


> Is it just me or was anybody else disappointed that he wasn't injured. :flame:



Yes, I was also disappointed. I ****ing hate Manchester United, and I especially hate that cheating, diving bastard Ronaldo. 

It looks like he had the same driving coach as James Dean and Marc Bolan.


:chuckle:


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

I never watch Golf, who is this Ronaldo guy?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Boosted said:


> Yes, I was also disappointed. I ****ing hate Manchester United, and I especially hate that cheating, diving bastard Ronaldo.
> 
> It looks like he had the same driving coach as James Dean and Marc Bolan.
> 
> ...


LMAO. Love it.

And Drogba etc.etc.etc. they're all at it mate, just Ronny does it a bit too often for my liking, even as a mad red. :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Out of interest, who's your team?  only kiddin, lets not turn this into a "which team is better" thread.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Golf?, lol, Football, or soccer to you guys


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Out of interest, who's your team?


LFC for me


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Ewwww, Jacey, i'm so sorry to hear of your condition!





















(LOL, only joking with you mate )


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, top man.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Out of interest, who's your team?




This is my team Smigzy; Bulawayo City Kings F.C., from Zimbabwe. Although, you might know them by their other name, Chelsea F.C. 












:chuckle:



Actually, I'm not into football, I prefer motorsports :thumbsup:

I do have in inbuilt hatred of Manchester United though, mainly because that's all we hear about. I've even seen little kids in India on the telly in Man Utd shirts. That's just typical of all the Man Utd fans, none of them actually live in Manchester 




ps: This post isn't meant to come across as racist though, it's more of a dig at the way there are more and more non-English players, playing in England these days. Which might explain why our national game is crap, because our youngsters aren't coming through in the numbers they used to. Anyway, I don't even care, cos football is for gayers.

:chuckle:


----------



## MarkyMark 77 (Mar 4, 2008)

You gays.

Rugby league is the sport of men


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

MarkyMark 77 said:


> You gays.
> 
> Rugby league is the sport of men



Hardly. They have funny shaped balls :chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, boosted, I agree mate! Although there are a few of us who actually born and bred  It does wind me up to see every man and his dog running round in United shirts though. They be the gayers LOL!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Liverpool has a similar problem, but with a slightly different slant, Smigzy. 

Every scouser goes on and on about what a wonderful place Liverpool is, and yet, none of them actually live there. They all had to do a runner from their heroin dealers who was going to break their legs for not paying their debts, hence the reason for so many of them turning up down south, shell suits an' all


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

This is his second crash. He also spun an R8 on a roundabout. Looks like he's all set to be the next Prince Naseem.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like he also cant drive, greaseball


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> This is his second crash. He also spun an R8 on a roundabout. Looks like he's all set to be the next Prince Naseem.


if he managed that with an R8 then next logical step woudnt have been a high powerd rwd ferrari lol


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

jaycabs said:


> if he managed that with an R8 then next logical step woudnt have been a high powerd rwd ferrari lol


Apparently he thought van der saar's bentley had touched him so he went down don't like a sack spuds as usual

Kerry coma gtr link http://www.autotrader.co.uk/EDITORIAL/car_page_content/kerry_katona_gets_a_nissan_gtr.html


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

ac427 said:


> Apparently he thought van der saar's bentley had touched him so he went down don't like a sack spuds as usual



:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ac427 said:


> Apparently he thought van der saar's bentley had touched him so he went down don't like a sack spuds as usual
> 
> Kerry coma gtr link Kerry Katona gets a Nissan GT-R - Auto Trader UK - News and Reviews Hub


and apparently Kerry has owned a string of exotic cars, including a Ssangyong Rodius:nervous:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Kerry has Ssangyong Rodius



I heard she had cream for that?


:chuckle:


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

and a leaky flange plate....nasty


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

PMSL.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

And judging by a previous pic, it looks like her airbags have already gone off. That must have been some frontal impact, just look what it did to her face!!


:chuckle:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

It made it better.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Boosted said:


> Yes, I was also disappointed. I ****ing hate Manchester United, and I especially hate that cheating, diving bastard Ronaldo.
> 
> It looks like he had the same driving coach as James Dean and Marc Bolan.
> 
> ...


HEAR HEAR !!!!!!! you are on my xmas card list :bowdown1:


----------

